# Artist easel plan



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

:help:
Does anyone have a design / designs for artist easels.
I have been given some Jarrah timber and I want to bless my wife with a custom easel. Any links to sites that have easel plans also appreciated.

"The person who never made a mistake never made anything.........."


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

As far as easels go there isn't a large choice. Most folks use the basic three leg type. If you want something sturdy and a little more fancy here is one that you can build to your own dimentions.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks John, i'm sure with input from everyone here, I will get enough info to build one to please the wife.....


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

A simple search, using something like 'free easel plans', 'artist easel', and so on, should come up with several plans, free plans. There are pay plans out there also, but the free ones are usually as good, often better, and quite often the same plans someone is trying to sell. 
Or, just go to a craft store, look at a few easels there, maybe take some pictures, and go from there.


----------



## Admin (Feb 13, 2012)

Been there, done all the above, was hoping for some creations outside of the norm, but I have collected a few ideas which i can work on to suit the wife's needs (result of car accident some years ago), thanks everyone.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ray, take a look at the free plans here: MLCS Project Plans
The first one could easily be adapted as an easel by removing the bottom shelf and using the upper shelves for storage.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, it would help to have any details on special needs she might need then for an easel. In the meantime, ran across this plan. Its simple, but I don't know if it would meet her needs. Build a perfect easel for children – Canadian Home Workshop


----------

